# Nigella Lawson's Muscat Rice Pudding



## Ishbel (Mar 21, 2005)

*WRONG place but no puddings area nowadays!*

*Nigella Lawson's Muscat Rice Pudding*

"I am not suggesting that the basic, plain version of rice pudding is in any way deficient," says Nigella, "but this muskily ambrosial version is mellow heaven. Perfect dinner-party comfort food."

Serves: 6-8

Preparation time: 15 minutes
Cooking time: 1½-2 hours, plus standing time

*500ml full-fat milk*
*500ml double cream*
*50g unsalted butter*
*150g pudding or arborio rice*
*250ml muscat wine*
*50g caster sugar *

*Pinch of salt*
*Fresh nutmeg to grate*

*Preheat the oven to 150°C/gas mark 2.*

*Combine the milk and cream. In a 1.5-litre, hob-proof casserole dish, melt the butter over a medium-low heat, add the rice and stir well to coat, then add the muscat. Stir well and let thesyrupy liquid bubble away for a couple of minutes. Then pour in the milk and cream and add the sugar and salt, stirring as you do so. Bring it back to a gentle bubble, stir well again and grate over some fresh nutmeg.*

Put in the oven and cook for 2 hours, stirring after the first 30 minutes. Check the dish after 1½ hours - the depth of the dish and the nature of your oven may make a significant difference. The rice should have absorbed the liquid, but still be voluptuously creamy. Remove and cool for at least half an hour before eating.


----------

